# HGH & Melanotan II



## Nivek (Mar 12, 2012)

Its going to be my 1st time on hgh. I just started mel. II 1 st time for me also. WOW slin pins tiny Use to running oils 21 x 1.5 pins. so I have 29 x1/2 slin pins for sq. and my question is can I mix hgh and the melanotan II in the same pin or will this harm the hgh??????I have read that hgh is fragile and when u recon it drip the water down the inside of the vial so not to agitate and harm the hgh. than refrige it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

I wouldn't mix hgh with anything.  It's quite fragile.  Best to keep it on it's own. 

And you are correct in your description of recon and refridgeration.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 13, 2012)

I dont see how it would hurt if you mix.If they are going to blunt in the body they will blunt in the pin .I havent read anywhere that they blunt so it shouldnt hurt.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> I dont see how it would hurt if you mix.If they are going to blunt in the body they will blunt in the pin .I havent read anywhere that they blunt so it shouldnt hurt.


 

It's not about using the two of them during the same time frame.. he's asking if he can mix them in a syringe together.. and the answer is No, it's not a good ideas as the amino chain in exogenous HGH is quite fragile.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 13, 2012)

Why else would he ask if he can do both if he isn't planning to shoot them at the same time.if gh was that fragile then pulling it in it would kill it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrong.. but ok....​


----------

